# My fishing pal's Big Bluecat



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

:GOct 21st. update: I got to the ramp around 08:30 so got out my casting net. I gather in about 18 small gizzard shad in 5cast. I baited up a rod with one of the shad and got it out into the river while I waited for Joe. When Joe started loading his gear, I reeled my line. I was surprised for there was a fish at the other end. It was a small DRUM just about a pound never saw it hit the bait.

09:10 we got set up at HOOTERS, Had some bites and taps but that was it. At 10:40 headed for the Ohio bank to check out a spot I was told about. Looked over the area with the fish finder, no fish were marked. We set up at the overlook above the big mac bridge at 10:50. We had 1 light tap for the effort. We headed back to Hooters; lines in the water at 11:25.

11:40 Joe caught a fish, carp 2.5 pounds on chicken breast. I was get hard taps on my chicken liver but never a pull on the fish. 12:05 Joe caught his biggest catfish while fishing with me. It was a real nice blue cat of 15 pounds 6 ounces and 27 inches. It just slammed Joes rod and he put up a long hard fight before we got it in the dip net. Once again chicken breast did the job.

That was all the action we got so headed to the ramp at around 13:00. Still NO BITES on the fresh SHAD, just the chicken liver and chicken breast. Not many fish and Joe had some bragging rights for this trip.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats to Joe, thanks for the report!!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

nice fish and good pics


----------

